# كورس عن المحابس بأنواعها(valves)



## sh_mostafa (20 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم. مرفق كورس مركز عن المحابس ويشرح مكوناتها الأساسية,انواعها,استخدام كل نوع,وأنواع actuators المستخدمة.
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelhamid maaytah (22 فبراير 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## ecc1010 (26 مارس 2011)

*جززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## sokmani (27 مارس 2011)

thank u very much


----------



## almuhandsonline (27 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (27 مارس 2011)

مشكوورر


----------



## م انس بصبوص (27 مارس 2011)

مشكووووور على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## عمراياد (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## engineer sameer (28 مارس 2011)

تسلم يا حبيب


----------



## جسر الأمل (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف طاهر (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل 
موضوع مميز وجميل مفيد


----------



## وينك تعال (28 مارس 2011)

الله يوفقك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## sh_mostafa (28 مارس 2011)

بل جزاكم الله أنتم خيرا على جميل ردكم. أسأل الله لكم التوفيق جميعا.


----------



## eng.m.fawzy (28 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (28 مارس 2011)

مشكور و ماقصرت و الله يجعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ضياء محمود حجي (29 مارس 2011)

مشكور كتير على الجهد


----------



## ahmed malik (29 مارس 2011)

وفقك الله وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ووفقنا الله جميعاً لنصرة دينة والسير على نهج المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وغفر الله للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات .


----------



## almuhandsonline (29 مارس 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لكم 
بارك الله بكم


----------



## رائد حيران (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااا على هذا الملف الرائــــــــــــــــع


----------



## aly_zz (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## eng sayed 99 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرااا اخي والف الف شكر ليك*


----------



## a7med27 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم


----------



## mahmod_yosry (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## amr-zaki (15 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد الجفري (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## برهم السيد (19 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## salahzantout (4 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## abdelsalamn (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aeroman (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير كل خير
:75:


----------



## fokary (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng- badri (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## saad_aljuboury (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------

